# Long time no see, Back now.



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well after a few personal problems i am back and better than ever.
Had to tear my old tank down and sell off and no am starting anew.
Went for the biggest tank i could fit in my house a 300 gallon. It would be a nice pygo tank! But i had to stay the course.








Went high end with 3 250watt MH HQI with 14k bulbs. T-5 actinic supplimentation.
A bubbleking 250 deluxe skimmer. (German engineering!)








3 Tunze's for flow at roughly 6000 gallons per powerhead, and a reeflo blackfin return pump.
An Apex controller is in order and should come in soon.
Heres a couple pics of the progress.

















Heres the tank on its side so you getthe idea how the width is Its 6 feet long 3 feet wide and 27 inches tall.








Custom built stand and cannopy








Pic of the plumbing and king of skimmers.
















Reflectors I am using.








Pic of the calcium reactor and skimmer in action.








And a pic of the tank just after setting up. Took awhile to put it all together, But it was a long time coming for me. More pics to come of how its progressing. Its been set up for a little bit and has some corals and fish in it now.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Sweet tank Raptor









And love the stand and hood, very nice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous tank. very well done.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> gorgeous tank. very well done.


x2


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey man-welcome back.......
Beautiful setup


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Simply Gorgeous







Welcome back to the hobby!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

awesome skimmer!

awesome skimmer!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome steup man, cant wait to see how it develops! Great to have you back


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks all! Getting there one day at a time. This is definately one hobby to spend the money.
Looking forward to spending some time back here.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

nice to see you back in water man







any update?


----------

